# Aires in Belgium



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi all, are there any aires in Belgium and is there a download for tom tom. We are going in August for our 1st trip to the country.

cheers, Simon.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes and Yes..

http://users.telenet.be/schoutens/t/mob/parking/park.html

http://users.telenet.be/schoutens/t/mob/parking/tomtom/tomtom.html

Pete

Mod Note.
There is an English version of the first URL, but (on my screen at least) it is not at all obvious.

If yours is similar, click on the French, German etc., versions until the English version becomes visible. (It's a slight error in the webpage display)


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*belgium*

Hi Both of you, are you ok...

Gill and me have been to Belgium several timess, staying at the municipal site in Ypres...youve got to go its fantastic. will e-mail you with directions if interested. The menin gate is awe inspiring at 7pm when they sound the last post and yes you will have a tear in your eye. Also worth a visit is hill 66 or sanctuary wood at Zillebeke and Tyne cott , the biggest war cemetry in the world, (if you go , please say a prayer to the boys)

Regards
P & G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks Pete; very useful.

(In case anyone else wants to print it, as I have just done, the English version is 14 pages long)

G


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree, Belgium is a fine place to visit, just that little bit different to France and germany. A place we visit regularly is Chimay,famous for the beer but also for our passion Classic Bike racing.We use the Municipal site in the town, not quite to UK standards but excellent all the same.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just found this, if you click on the Belgium towns A_Z you get a huge amount of places to visit and details on all the things that you can find there.

http://www.abelgiumattraction.com/

A number of other countries also listed at bottom of page, as I say just found this so not dug too deep yet.

Mandy

We love Belgium always found plenty to do.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Peejay
Regarding the link to the website with the Belgian aires
http://users.telenet.be/schoutens/t/mob/parking/park.html

Maybe I am stupid but I dont see any explanation for the icons or any detailed locations for the aires on this website. :?:

We are going to Belgium, Luxembourg and Germany for the first time in May/June 2012 
Would appreciate any advice.
Ian


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

*nice.*

I agree that!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Another one:
http://users.telenet.be/leo.huybrechts/camp1.htm

From:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-4659-useful-informative-continental-websites.html


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yaxley said:


> Maybe I am stupid but I dont see any explanation for the icons or any detailed locations for the aires on this website. :?: Ian


I couldn't possibly pass an opinion Ian :lol: :lol: :lol:

But if you switch to the English version _(the tab was partly hidden at the top on my screen)_ and right at the top, and again if you scroll down to the bottom, there is a legend.

Hover the cursor over the icons and there is a pop-up explanation of each one.

Dave 

P.S. Just played a bit more and am well impressed. Hovering the cursor over any of the icons brings a handy pop-up with details and explanantion - including GPS co-ords.

What a good idea for packing a lot into a small screen. 

Thanks Peejay. Hadn't come across this one.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hover the cursor over the icons and there is a pop-up explanation of each one.
> 
> Dave


Not for me Dave whilst using Firefox, however, on IE it works a treat. 

It really is annoying when that happens. :roll:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Cracking Website - thanks PJ.

The "aire" at Buggenhout is tricky to find down a railway lane, and when getting to the sports hall, get up onto the higher level next to the climbing wall. Plenty of room.

Spent one night in the main car park at Poperinge, It was dark and pouring with rain, but in the morning we saw what looked to be a number of blue euro hook up points.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yaxley said:


> Peejay
> Regarding the link to the website with the Belgian aires
> http://users.telenet.be/schoutens/t/mob/parking/park.html
> 
> ...


As Jock said, it might be a browser thaing, i'm using IE7 and it works fine.
Its a shame because when you hover over each icon theres loads of useful info that displays.

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The best source I have found for Aires and POI files is the French site www.campingcar-infos.com

I have only stayed on one Aire in Belgium which was round the corner from the Menin Gate and in fact was just parking bays on a street but ok for a night. I have pulled off a Google Map off the French site with them all on though. Aires are the Blue camping car signs, the blue P is wild camping or motorhome parking and the green signs are sites that the French deem cheap enough to put on!

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/chaireGM.php?Pays=BELGIQUE&dept=&region=BELGIQUE

And a translation of the actual page on campingcar infos

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/....com/Francais/afficheregion.php?pays=BELGIQUE

And a translation of the page where you get the TomTom poi files

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...pingcar-infos.com/Francais/telechargement.php

Its worth paying for the offline version of this website so you can use it offline whenever you like on a laptop without an internet connection. I think its 8 euros for the download.

Some of the French translations of user reviews are funny


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. I haven't checked all the links but have you checked "*All the Aires Benelux and Scandinavia"*( see picture). There are 51 aires listed in Belgium, might be useful if touring in ther countries in the area. I got my copy from Vicarious books but no doubt you can buy it from many places.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Zebedee
I could be hovering my cursor over the icons until the cows came home. Thank you for the advice re version in English. JackandRita
Yes I switched to Internet Explorer and all is revealed. Thanks.

Thank you to everyone who responded.
I now have plenty of info to work on.
Ian


----------



## stelynn (Sep 25, 2007)

For those with Firefox you can get an add-on to open a web address in Internet Explorer without having to open the IE program.

With the IE add-on, a tab can be opened as though its IE running and then the features mentioned in the above posts will work.

Quite easy to set up.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

stelynn said:


> For those with Firefox you can get an add-on to open a web address in Internet Explorer without having to open the IE program.
> 
> With the IE add-on, a tab can be opened as though its IE running and then the features mentioned in the above posts will work.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve,

I've just downloaded it, and using a right click on the mouse brings up a menu with the "open in IE" option.

Great stuff. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

With regard to the link http://users.telenet.be/schoutens/t/mob/parking/park.html I was totally unable to see the English version button at top right of screen (it was hidden behind another frame) - possibly because mine is a fairly small netbook screen.

I was able to access it by pressing F11 which maximises the screen.

Just press F11 again to get back to the original layout showing header and footer bars.


----------



## GlennR (Nov 1, 2011)

> Yes and Yes..
> 
> http://users.telenet.be/schoutens/t/mob/parking/park.html
> 
> ...


What an awesome site! We're planning a trip in July and this information is invaluable. Thanks Peejay.......


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I realize that this is an old thread but it is the Belgium Touring so,

I have looked at Google Earth for an idea of the Leper/Ypres site entrance but I am unable to find the place even using compass co-ordinates.

Can anyone point me in the right direction :lol: 

Okay, over the Channel and turn left :wink: 

Many thanks,

Norman.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Tucano said:


> I realize that this is an old thread but it is the Belgium Touring so,
> 
> I have looked at Google Earth for an idea of the Leper/Ypres site entrance but I am unable to find the place even using compass co-ordinates.
> 
> ...


Left, Right, left, right, left at the big blue tap, left, left at Menin Gate into Leopoldlaan.

Follow the Astra......................http://goo.gl/maps/M8gks

As said it isn't really an "Aire" just somewhere you can park overnight - there are no facilities whatsoever.

The Jeugdstadion Camping motorhome spaces are well worth the 12€ (16€ with 4€ returnable deposit for the swipe card).

http://www.jeugdstadion.be/E/kampeerautoterrein.php


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Campercontact webiste is the best I've seen so far for ease with all types of campsites catered for all over Europe with pictures and details for most of them

and its free

plus they have an App that you can download (not free)

http://www.campercontact.com/


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Stanner is correct about the parking on Leopold 111 laan in Ypres.
We stayed there overnight, parked on the roadway about 5 mins walk from the Menin Gate. You can't park on the canal side of the street. Arrive late afternoon and the commuters will be leaving at teatime and there is free parking. The Remembrance ceremony is at 8pm each evening when the road through the memorial is closed to traffic..
Ian


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry. not impressed, no gps unless I'm ham fisted

tony


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Peoples,

Many thanks for your help, it is the Jeugdstadion site that I am seeking as I have booked in for two nights there.

Posting this late/early in the morning because of severe toothache after two extractions last Friday, may not be going anywhere yet, except the dentist yet again  

Not sure about following the Astra though, it hasn't moved for ages :roll:

Edited three times, where is everyone 8O 

Norman.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If anyone is interested, the Jeugdstadion site is at:

50.84691, 2.89812

Just be sure to read the entry system instructions carefully or you'll end up doing the Jeugdstadion Shuffle at the barrier.

Several older threads have discussed this. :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Tucano said:


> Peoples,
> 
> Many thanks for your help, it is the Jeugdstadion site that I am seeking as I have booked in for two nights there.
> 
> ...


Well then if you follow the Astra (when it moves) that road takes you to the "Aire". The Camping is physically very close by, but the entrance is kilometres away _by road_.

To find the Jeugdstadion Camping.

First find the roundabout with the big blue tap.
http://goo.gl/maps/b9c6b

Depending on which direction you are coming from turn in towards the built up area and on the left you will see a large furniture store called "Crack".
http://goo.gl/maps/ZP47x

Immediately past that and before you enter what looks like a trading estate you should see a narrow(ish) road on the left called "Kanteelpad" 
http://goo.gl/maps/ZInwX
The Camping is at the far end of that.

Now know the procedure to get in BEFORE you arrive, or it is likely you will provide those already there with endless entertainment.

1- Park at the barrier, you cannot raise it to get in yet.

2- Walk over to the glass fronted "kiosk" to the right of the wooden hut called "Reception" - do NOT go to "Reception".

3-In the "kiosk" is a touch screen computer - wake it up and follow the on screen instructions. As you have booked in advance you will have no choice of pitch, one will have been allocated to you.

4- Eventually a swipe card will issue from the machine BUT it will not work until it is validated (No, don't ask me why it isn't already valid? :roll: )

5- Follow the instructions to validate it.

6- Walk back to the barrier and make sure the nose of your van is within 1 nanometre of the barrier arm (any further away and it may not work) then swipe the card over the nipple on the box next to the barrier - the barrier should then raise and you can drive to the pitch number on your receipt. If you have booked a full pitch not a "camping car place" you have another barrier to go through at the far end of the camping car area.

The toilet disposal area is NOT the drive over drain by the recycling bins - that is just for grey water. 
Toilet waste has to be taken down to the WC/Shower block at the far end of the full camping pitches, where you will see the disposal point just to the right (IIRC) of the entrance door.

PS You MUST be outside the barrier before 11am on your day of departure - if you aren't you will have to pay for another night before your card will work again.

You have to return the swipe card to the computer in the kiosk AFTER you have moved your van outside the barrier. When you do, you will get your 4€ deposit back in cash.

This is the Belgian concept of "user friendly". :wink:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Stanner,

I am extremely grateful for that detailed reply, many many thanks.

Just have to see what the dentist says now.

Regards,

Norman.


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

This might help with the toothache.Beermap


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Wish I had those instructions last year. I did the shuffle and it was raining.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Ypres Municipal*

This should get you there:
Camping Jeugdstadion
Bolwerkstraat
8900 Ieper, Belgium

50.846788, 2.898497

Make sure you get a pitch the furthest from the entrance as you can hear/feel the factory drummng away 'till quite late.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Many thanks again for your kind responses, forewarned about how to get onto the site, where to park up once we are on it and a beermap, damn shame really as I am teatotal  

That should be coffeetotal , can't stand tea 8O 

Norman.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Ypres Municipal*



newleaf said:


> This should get you there:
> Camping Jeugdstadion
> Bolwerkstraat
> 8900 Ieper, Belgium
> ...


Sorry yes Bolwerstraat NOT Kanteelpad as I said. It's the next turn up the road.



> Make sure you get a pitch the furthest from the entrance as you can hear/feel the factory drummng away 'till quite late.


That will mean you have to go and sit at one of the picnic tables to use the wifi. 
I've stayed there several times and not really found noise, when there is any, to be worse in any particular position.

If you park further down the site you get noise from the sports stadium and pitches.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

http://goo.gl/maps/yVyHN

That is infamous barrier where you do the "letmein" shuffle.

The check-in computer is behind the glass doors in the white building.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

A follow up to my original post,

Many thanks to all who replied, we found the site and had a great two nights, just spent three nights at Brugge and now looking for a place for Ghent tomorrow, which does not mean that I expect people to suggest places. 

Belgium is definitely below France in the Aires count though :roll:

Take care all,

Norman.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Early on in the thread the name used was "Leper/Ypres".

That highlights a problem with quite a few fonts which infuriates me.

Those that use an upper case I which is identical to a lower case l.

So, Ieper looks like Leper!

Even worse when typing things in Welsh.

 I l 

The example above is Ariel and is an upper case eye followed by a lower case ell. They both look identical to me - how daft is that?!


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone got any POI 's for road potholes in Belgium


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

wp1234 said:


> Anyone got any POI 's for road potholes in Belgium


Horrendous roadworks in some areas, but it's improving! 

Malcolm


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> Early on in the thread the name used was "Leper/Ypres".


For that very reason I now tend to use only "Ypres" - less chance of mistakes.

I'd hate to turn the good people of "Ypres" into Lepers.... :wink:


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

emjaiuk said:


> wp1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got any POI 's for road potholes in Belgium
> ...


Good to hear although I still don't think Tarmac is the business to be in around Belgium


----------

